# New installation, no audio



## Zar Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

If I want to hear audio on my pc, what do I install? I've installed pulseaudio and alsa-utils. I post some logs... As DE I have mate

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 297243 2016-03-24 20:52:35Z mav $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
```


```
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0867) (Rear Analog)> at nid 33 and 24,27 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek (0x0867) (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 23 on hdaa1
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2016)

Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## Rod Myers (Dec 2, 2016)

check to see if you have pulseaudio installed.  it's been causing issues


----------



## Zar Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

I've installed pulseaudio and alsa-utils, but maybe I've lost something in kernel. However I don't install kernel sources in installation


----------



## Rod Myers (Dec 3, 2016)

also install pavucontrol to make sure things are going to the correct output device


----------



## shepper (Dec 3, 2016)

1.  Base  FreeBSD Sound Driver  <->  Simple Audio Player
2.  Base FreeBSD Sound Driver   <->  gstreamer  <-> PulseAudio  <->  Audio Player
3.  Base FreeBSD Sound Driver   <->  Linux Emulation/Alsa  <->  gstreamer <-> PulseAudio  <-> Audio Player

The more layers you have implemented, the harder it will be to diagnose and fix sound problems.  The most basic configuration (1) would consist of the base FreeBSD install and a simple mp3 player like audio/madplay.  I would start simple, test/troubleshoot the base layer and then add layers.


----------



## HenryHu (Dec 8, 2016)

I guess that the default sound device needs to be changed. You can try
`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2`
or maybe 3 if you are using the front panel jacks.


----------

